# 2002 Audi A6 2.7T (G42) Intake Air Temp Sensor location?



## VW Audi Man (Jan 27, 2004)

2002 Audi A6 2.7T (G42) Intake Air Temp Sensor location?
Im getting code 16497 signal too high. i swapped out the MAF but its not located in it like other VW and Audi's because the code comes back right way and by the vag com i know its not -44c* in the intake manifold lol! thanks for the help. Adam


----------

